# la la la is for lemon...



## fast eddie (Sep 7, 2006)

I've had my goat for about eight months now, didn't drive much at all in the winter. 4000 miles on it. 2006 
day two after purchase...strut goes out
3500 miles, loud engine ticking. dealership replaces three bearings, oil pump.
three weeks later (yesterday) service engine oil comes on, engine heats up like crazy, some white smoke from exhuast.
If I don't get a new motor you'll see me on the news driving through the dealership!
and no, i haven't been driving crazy, more like a grandma, and this is STILL happening!


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Damn, that sucks.....

What dealership?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Is it me, or do more 06's have problems than the 05' or 04's? Almost as if quality control just went out the window.


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

well I spun a bearing on my '06 with 4K miles on it (and no I do not drive her that hard either). I pushed really hard for a new motor but they ended up doing a complete engine rebuild.

Good luck with your request for a new motor. You might have a little more leverage being this is the second issue with your motor. Check the lemon laws in your state. They might be required to purchase the car back from you if after making several attempts to fix the same problem they are unsuccesful. I know in Virginia it is within the first 18 months of ownership, hopefully you're still within that window.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Good 2 go said:


> Is it me, or do more 06's have problems than the 05' or 04's? Almost as if quality control just went out the window.


Within the past couple of weeks I've started having some issues as well... Sometimes my a/c wont come on, and once I restart the car it's fine untill I try to turn it off...and I can't... ALSO... Every now and then when I try to start the car I get NOTHING... until I let the key go, and about a second later it starts... AND I now have a leak in the drivers door when it rains... WTF?:confused


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Joey R said:


> AND I now have a leak in the drivers door when it rains... WTF?:confused


I knew a guy with a 2004 that had leaks. With him, it was due to his driveway being on an incline and a poorly designed window seal.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

fast eddie said:


> ...three weeks later (yesterday) service engine oil comes on, engine heats up like crazy, some white smoke from exhuast.


Sounds like a blown head gasket.


----------



## fast eddie (Sep 7, 2006)

the dealership is Anthony Pontiac in gurnee Il. their service sept. Is good. One of the guys there told me to demand a new engine. It has been three days since it went in and no phone call yet. So Ill be stoping by later today.


----------

